# Internet connection speeds and prices



## oddkidd (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi

My partner and I are thinking of moving to Cyprus. My partner runs on-line art classes and so needs good internet connection for uploading. The standard connection we have in the UK is fine. Is the same kind of internet connection available in Cyprus? If so can anyone shed some light on what it may cost? Also is it availabe in all areas?? I've no idea where we may live yet 

Many thanks
Andy


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Andy,

You might want to check Cyta (CYTA) and Primetel (PrimeTel PLC - connecting you for Business...). These are two major ISP's around here. In general, speed and quality leave much to be desired, but that's the best you've got in Cyprus.


----------



## oddkidd (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow Carolle that was quick! thanks for the links. internet connection problems seem to be common, I'm working in Lebanon and considering 'commuting' from Cyprus. The connection in Lebanon is also pretty unreliable.

A


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

I used to live in Israel, they have amazing speeds relatively cheap. So paying 50 Euro for a ****ty connection really hurts 

I'm with Cyta btw, but both Cyta and Primetel are sharing Cyta's infrastructure so the difference is only in service levels. From what I hear, Cyta's is slightly better.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, Carrole is right, it's really quite clunky. We're with CYTA We've got wireless broadband, costs us 17.5+VAT=20.13 PCM Our monthly charge for phone and broadband combined is 42.93+VAT. There are different tariffs but I haven't looked into those yet. The coverage is fine in most of the towns but doesn't extend to a lot of the villages.


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> Hi, Carrole is right, it's really quite clunky. We're with CYTA We've got wireless broadband, costs us 17.5+VAT=20.13 PCM Our monthly charge for phone and broadband combined is 42.93+VAT. There are different tariffs but I haven't looked into those yet. The coverage is fine in most of the towns but doesn't extend to a lot of the villages.


I don't think you can find anything under 50Euro here. The only thing is with Primetel you get TV+Phone+Internet for this price, while with Cyta it's only Phone+Internet. That was the case when I was joining, things could have changed since.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

*Watch some local telly before you decide to pay for it*



carolle said:


> I don't think you can find anything under 50Euro here. The only thing is with Primetel you get TV+Phone+Internet for this price, while with Cyta it's only Phone+Internet. That was the case when I was joining, things could have changed since.


If you are thinking of getting the TV package watch it first. Some people like the local TV, some think it's rubbish. Most of it is in Greek, there are a few British & Americal programmes but they tend to be on much later. We didn't bother with the TV package as we've got SKY.

If your wife is teached on webcam it can be slow and sticks a lot but it does work.


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> If you are thinking of getting the TV package watch it first. Some people like the local TV, some think it's rubbish. Most of it is in Greek, there are a few British & Americal programmes but they tend to be on much later. We didn't bother with the TV package as we've got SKY.
> 
> 
> Since you mentioned "Sky"...........
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Arranexpat said:
> 
> 
> > If you are thinking of getting the TV package watch it first. Some people like the local TV, some think it's rubbish. Most of it is in Greek, there are a few British & Americal programmes but they tend to be on much later. We didn't bother with the TV package as we've got SKY.
> ...


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Arranexpat said:
> 
> 
> > If you are thinking of getting the TV package watch it first. Some people like the local TV, some think it's rubbish. Most of it is in Greek, there are a few British & Americal programmes but they tend to be on much later. We didn't bother with the TV package as we've got SKY.
> ...


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> DonnaWestBrom said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what we've done. We've got the Brother In Laws second Sky Plus box. Our house here is effectively his spare room  It works perfectly. We've also run a cable over from next doors satalite dish which has saved us a fortune. e can watch what we like and it's free
> ...


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Arranexpat said:
> 
> 
> > Have i got this right?
> ...


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> DonnaWestBrom said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's it exactly! Hurrah! Exactly what we've done. Works a wee treat. If your house hasn't got a satalite dish hook a line up to a friendy neighbours, that works too! As cheap as a drug addled lady of negotiable affection.
> ...


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Arranexpat said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me, i best make good friends of the neighbours then
> ...


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Arranexpat said:
> 
> 
> > If you are thinking of getting the TV package watch it first. Some people like the local TV, some think it's rubbish. Most of it is in Greek, there are a few British & Americal programmes but they tend to be on much later. We didn't bother with the TV package as we've got SKY.
> ...


----------

